
Ask HN: What needs to be done to make remote “work”? - Sukayna
1- Pick one or two of the most important things, in your opinion, that need to be done to enable remote work to take off.
2- Do you think enabling startups to hire full-time remote team members from all over the world, without the hassle of legislations and taxes,is a good place start? How helpful could it be (on a scale from 1 to 10)?
======
borplk
1\. Trust people by default

2\. Assume everyone is always remote and design things around that

